# Young rabbit for the pot



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

My best shot to date. Really long distance on this one. 2040 tubes and 9.5 steel to the back of its head as it just paused outside it's hole


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> My best shot to date. Really long distance on this one. 2040 tubes and 9.5 steel to the back of its head as it just paused outside it's hole


Ok, I give up "really long distance" 30 yds ?

wll


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Pushing that. Would have been a decent shot with an air rifle


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Bare in mind i wouldn't usually hunt past 15 yard. However this one tempted me just too much and it was on the way back from the andover catapult meet I'd just been to with toddy and a few other mates. We'd been practicing long distance most of the day so I felt confident


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Bare in mind i wouldn't usually hunt past 15 yard. However this one tempted me just too much and it was on the way back from the andover catapult meet I'd just been to with toddy and a few other mates. We'd been practicing long distance most of the day so I felt confident


Nice shooting and I'm glad to hear that the 3/8" steel had enough power and was as up to the task. If your draw is like mine 36+ inches and you shoot 500% elongation factor + then you are getting above 270fps and have 5fpe at 30 yds ... not a giant slayer, but durable from what some folks say about needed 5fpe as a minimum. Of course we all know the momentum of a 54gr ball is lousy, but it still worked.

Nice shooting buddy.

wll


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Not a man for numbers. Proofs I'm the shooting imo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shot!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jrricha2 (Aug 11, 2015)

+1


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Spot on


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Top shooting


----------

